# Help me Getting my First DSLR for learning Photography



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Please help me choose a DSLR.
My priority is learning Photography.
Budget is max 25000/-
My options are open with Second had Cams too.(Provided pros in this forum help me, coz i am skeptical about it as having no knowledge of checking condition of the camera).
I am gonna purchase it last of this month.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 15, 2013)

Come on guys plz.. Sujoy,  nac where r u??


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey I am here  sorry for late reply 

Soo your budget is 25k ...hmm in DSLR then you have only option is D3100 new.

But you can check m4/3 is you want DSLR quality and small size like EPM1

but do you know that buying a dslr is just the start...you may have to spend lots of money in lens, and equipments later on.

if you are not ready to spend anything later then better get a superzoom camera...like SX50


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ yes i know i have to invest more later on n i m ready. So i want a cam whose lenses can be used with my later on upgrades.

 I m also looking forward with second had dslr too bt i don't know how to check conditions. I m also ready to add 2-3k extra with justified reasons.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2013)

you can check jjmehta.com/forum for used dslrs ....as a new user dont get a out of warranty dslr to be safe...just 2 days back one of our friend here got a D5100 in a very good condition used


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2013)

I was little busy in photo shoot.  And it's weekend... family time... 
You are not in a hurry, have two weeks huh... 

Already, Sujoy have given you two choices. I am just gonna add this one Canon 1100D twin lens combo. This is one helluva pricing from Canon.

A few days back I read this in another forum. He was saying like this... when buying, why someone who is interested in photography looking for cameras rather than a system. It makes sense to me, unless one thinking of buying one now and dispose it later before taking a plunge with another. Wanna know more google "buying into a system - photography". You have time, do some research and see whether it makes any sense to you.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 15, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> you can check jjmehta.com/forum for used dslrs ....as a new user dont get a out of warranty dslr to be safe...just 2 days back one of our friend here got a D5100 in a very good condition used


so i think its better to get a new camera, and later on can check used lenses and other systems according to need.




nac said:


> I was little busy in photo shoot.  And it's weekend... family time...
> You are not in a hurry, have two weeks huh...
> 
> Already, Sujoy have given you two choices. I am just gonna add this one Canon 1100D twin lens combo. This is one helluva pricing from Canon.
> ...



nice to see u buddy. i do agree with the concept of system - gear, whatever i got from system photography is we need to stick with same brand and compatibility of lenses and gears with the body. so as far as cams are concerned i will and can continue with nikon and canon. but question is that what should 
be a beginning DSLR??

today i went to market and had hands on with canon 600D, D3200, D3100, D5100 and Canon 1100D , i liked D5100 and 600D but they are out of my budget  so i liked the build quality and handling of D3100 over 1100D(plastiky grip), and they quoted D3100@24500/-


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2013)

There you go... It's what you feel matters a lot. You like the built quality and handling of D3100, then that's the one for you. If you can go EMI option, consider D5100 and 600D as well. It's about 4k over your budget. Pricing is fine for D3100 given these are quoted from local camera shop.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

D3100 is good enough ...save for other equipments & lenses


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 16, 2013)

nac said:


> Already, Sujoy have given you two choices. I am just gonna add this one Canon 1100D twin lens combo. This is one helluva pricing from Canon.


What is the lowest price for this bundle? Even Flipkart is offering it for Rs. 29,845 so others might offer an even lower price where the camera body is being offered for slightly more than nothing.


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2013)

For little under 18k we can get 1100d with 18-55 kit lens. For 26.4k we can get the twin lens combo. What a pricing!!! Selling like hot cakes...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

wow thats really good price ...very cheap 

in that case you can start with twin lens combo +1100D that will give u more flexibility


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 16, 2013)

The 55-250mm lens costs around 16-17K and the 18-55mm lens is around 6K… So you will be getting an entry-level DSLR body for the price of a basic point and shoot. The 1100D supports Magic Lantern as well. No wonder it is selling like hot cakes.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. But literally build quality of d3100 is much better than 1100D but this combo kills all.
BTW how is this seller and pricing ? Canon EOS 1100-D CAMERA WITH55-250 IS MK II LENS 2YEAR CANON INDIA WARRANTY | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

yaah I know build quality is better of D3100...and D3100 is more popular then 1100D


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 16, 2013)

But the deal is killer  i am tempted by the pricing,how is the above said deal and after discount coupon, cost is coming 24240/- how is the deal with local shops.


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. But literally build quality of d3100 is much better than 1100D but this combo kills all.
> BTW how is this seller and pricing ? Canon EOS 1100-D CAMERA WITH55-250 IS MK II LENS 2YEAR CANON INDIA WARRANTY | eBay



It's camera with 55-250 lens. Not a twin lens combo. As far as seller reputation is concern, it's good.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 16, 2013)

oh!! i did not see that, sorry. can you give me some better online pricing?


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2013)

18-55 kit lens Canon EOS 1100D Digital SLR Camera With 18-55mm IS II lens | eBay
Twin lens combo Canon EOS 1100D 12.2 MP DSLR - ( Kit w/ 18-55mm & 55-250mm ) | eBay


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ thanks nac...going to order on EMI.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 17, 2013)

One more thing guys, if in future i m changing my cam body will these lenses be compatible with new ones? Because i will change this dslr soon, and as per nac will maintain a system.


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, it will unless you are upgrading to FF or APS H sensor camera. DSLR users correct if I am wrong...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2013)

lenses will work in all canon APSC sensor DSLR ...thats 1100D , 100D,600D,650D,700D,60D,7D


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> lenses will work in all canon APSC sensor DSLR ...thats 1100D , 100D,600D,650D,700D,60D,7D



So there should not be any problem with future upgrades? But 1100D reviews are not good so is it justified to take a cam for the extra lenses i am getting as bundle?? Sorry for irritating you all but i am noob, with camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2013)

look it as this way...u r getting a not-so-good DSLR free with nice lenses  soo u can upgrade to a better body later


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> look it as this way...u r getting a not-so-good DSLR free with nice lenses  soo u can upgrade to a better body later



^^ ok thanks. I will go with u guys but what will be the resale condition n value of 1100D after a year??


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2013)

since 1100D is selling for 18k as kit now days ....I will say u have to sell it for around 12k after an year as kit or 10k for body only


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 17, 2013)

You don't necessarily have to change the DSLR. You can buy another second hand body later (e.g. 550D) and put one lens on each body, thus saving the time to switch lenses (and other settings). If you like to cover events you will love this flexibility.

Don't think of this as buying a camera with a lens bundle. At this price this is more like buying lenses with a camera thrown in as extra – and remember that lenses are an investment while camera bodies are only an expenditure. Once you get the kit in your hands you may, like many others before you, discover that even a 1100D is more body than you can handle until you upgrade your skills significantly and rather than a more advanced body, what you need to get is a good flash, tripod, more lenses, CPL, etc., etc. I know enthusiasts who have set up entire studios in their homes with strobes, reflectors, etc., but only have a 1100D body because upgrading the body will not give them a better picture.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank u all guys!! i ordered it today from ebay. Thank u nac for the link.
waiting for delivery.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys!! i have a situation here.
I just got a call from the ebay seller, he told that he won't to able to ship the order
till next saturday, so he is requesting me to accept the time extension request on Ebay.

What i should do?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2013)

if u have time...its fine I think...if u r in hurry cancel it and find a new supplier


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> if u have time...its fine I think...if u r in hurry cancel it and find a new supplier



^^ even though i m going for new supplier it will take same time, means at least two weeks. So i think it's better to stick with it. 

It's kinda hard to wait for the thing u can't resist


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2013)

yaah same with me


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2013)

What did the seller say? Any acceptable reason... And you mean 29th of June or this Saturday. You the full amount or EMI?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 20, 2013)

nac said:


> What did the seller say? Any acceptable reason... And you mean 29th of June or this Saturday. You the full amount or EMI?



He told stock is over and it will be available till Wednesday or Thursday. The amount i paid was 26300/- + 920/-(processing fees) total 27220/-. So emi is 4550/- approx


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2013)

!!!
All these time, I thought it's 0% processing fee. Just want to know, what if you cancel this order, you will get back 27220/- or you will lose that processing fee???

And who is charging that fee??? ebay or your bank???


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 20, 2013)

i don't exactly know but this was written
" 6-month EMI will be charged an additional Rs. 948.03 as convenience charges (including service tax). This amount will be charged in 6-month equal installments respectively along with the monthly installment amount and will appear on your Credit card statement."


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2013)

And why still the offer is on, if there is no stock. And why it says, still available...

Check with ebay whether you have to pay the processing even if you cancel the order.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes still deal is on..
Canon EOS 1100D 12.2 MP DSLR - ( Kit w/ 18-55mm & 55-250mm ) | eBay

regarding the convenience fee bank has charged i have sent an email to ebay coz there is no info about it.

I got call from Ebay regarding my mail, they told if my order is cancelled then i will get my
whole money back including convenience charges.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi guys!! today i got my 1100D  its nice
I got it registered on canon india website for warranty, asnd i got warranty
But on bill there is no vat mentioned, no serial no mentioned and on warranty card no seal of the dealer ,will there be any
problem in claiming warranty??


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2013)

if canon have accepted your camera serial number and put it under warranty on website then you are done...no need of those other bills...
The only place you may face some problem will be when you will travel out side india and if customs demand your camera bill then it will be invalid without vat paid...soo you will face some difficulties.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> if canon have accepted your camera serial number and put it under warranty on website then you are done...no need of those other bills...
> The only place you may face some problem will be when you will travel out side india and if customs demand your camera bill then it will be invalid without vat paid...soo you will face some difficulties.



for old cams also they ask for bill? i m planning for a trip last of this year.., any way around??


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2013)

actually customs never asked me anything...even when I was carrying DSLR +4 lenses ...they just let you pass...I was going to dhaka and when came back to kolkata and again went back to dhaka ....no issues yet

but by chance they want to check your bill ...then be ready to beg for forgiveness and pray they dont find out that VAT thing 

I was carrying copy of my camera and 2 lens bill...other lenses r just too old


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 30, 2013)

congratz on your first DSLR


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 30, 2013)

abirthedevil said:


> congratz on your first DSLR



Thanks..


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats and Happy clicking...

I could able to claim warranty when there was problem with my computer peripherals with just the bill (with no mentioning of serial no. model no. etc...). So I think the bill will be good enough.


----------

